# From our skid steer buying trip



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are some pics I took out the truck windows on our way to buy the skid steer today. 

This first one, is of course, the skid steer.






Just a nice pine tree.





A mine for, I believe, sand.





An old log cabin.





Hawk on the utility pole.





Just some scenery.





Unfortunately there are to many of these. This was once a barn. 





Anyone know what these are?  We came over a hill and there they were. I was rather suprised to see them as there are not alot of them around here. Holsteins, jerseys, herfords, charlois, angus, I could find plenty of to take pics of but, not these guys!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool pictures Kitty!

I need a skidsteer, dad wants his baby Kubota back!

Theres a big nice barn not far from here, that looks like it might not be standing much longer, it's sad.

I think them last critters are them mooing sheep I keep hearing about!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Cool pictures Kitty!
> 
> I need a skidsteer, dad wants his baby Kubota back!
> 
> ...


Thank you.

No, you need a tractor. 

It is sad to think of all those lost barns and the history that goes with them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

thats a nice looking skidsteer.did yall dragg the old 1 on the trailer an trade it in.i love pics of old barns.we have 2 old barns on the home place that are well over 100yrs old.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

No, we didn't trade the old one in. They would have just laughed at it as it's not running well at all.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

well DH  may get it running good enough to sell or keep as a back up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well DH  may get it running good enough to sell or keep as a back up.


I believe he has given up on it. Otherwise, we wouldn't have bought a different one.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kitty:  If you put tracks on that skidsteer loader, you'll really have a great machine.  I have a 873 Bobcat, and put tracks on it.  It was basically useless in snow/mud without them.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 28, 2009)

How are them skidsteers on the body?
I use dads baby Kubota with a scraper, to scrape the slabs, pens or where ever else my tractor won't fit.
After yesterday, today I feel like somebody put me in a barral and rolled me down a hill while I was sleeping!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 28, 2009)

they are very hard to climb in an out of.you have to climb in them behind the bucket.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 28, 2009)

You have to climb over the bucket to get in and out. They can be rough on the body especially until you get used to driving them as they will bounce easily. Once you get used to driving them and not jerking it then it's not so bad but, still easy to bounce.

jhm-we use ours to clean the back barn so, it's on cement use. No worry about the mud or snow but, yes, I've heard the tracks really work well for that.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 28, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> You have to climb over the bucket to get in and out. They can be rough on the body especially until you get used to driving them as they will bounce easily. Once you get used to driving them and not jerking it then it's not so bad but, still easy to bounce.


Part of the problem with baby Kubota is the bounce and if I run over one small rock, I get whip lash! 
After watching the thing beat me up, I think the boy figured out why it's taking me so long to get this job done! I can't spend a whole day on it, I would fall apart!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 28, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the rocks that bounce you. It's the jerk of the controls. Of course, if it's a big rock or a hole then it would bounce you.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 28, 2009)

Once you get used to running one, it's like walking or riding a bike.  I let my cousin run mine for  the first time, and he was asking me which foot controls up/down, and which foot controls the pitch of the bucket.  I absolutely could not tell him.  It's just second nature,  and I don't think about it at all any longer.  

If I couldn't have my Bobcat, I'd sell the cows.  That is by far the handiest machine I've ever owned.  I take the tracks off during the summer, and put them on during winter and spring.  Mine is 73.5 HP, and with the tracks, it can do a whole lot of work in a short time.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 28, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Once you get used to running one, it's like walking or riding a bike.  I let my cousin run mine for  the first time, and he was asking me which foot controls up/down, and which foot controls the pitch of the bucket.  I absolutely could not tell him.  It's just second nature,  and I don't think about it at all any longer.
> 
> If I couldn't have my Bobcat, I'd sell the cows.  That is by far the handiest machine I've ever owned.  I take the tracks off during the summer, and put them on during winter and spring.  Mine is 73.5 HP, and with the tracks, it can do a whole lot of work in a short time.


My tractor has the forward and reverse in the same place as the turn indicator switch on on a regular rig! Did you know, no matter how hard you hit them things, it just don't work like it does on the tractor? I know I am going to break one off someday!
I've been having a heck of a time on the baby Kubota! All the gears are in the wrong place!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

Those look like highlands to me, Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 29, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Those look like highlands to me, Kitty.


 Me too! We don't have too many here though.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they get shaved in the summer.  That would be fun!


----------

